# Post your hashing efficiency!



## xkm1948 (Mar 4, 2021)

I will start with mine

single rtx3090, efficiency is about *411k/watt*. Hashing with NBMiner using DaggerHashimoto running at 105MH/s

Power consumption is limited at 255Watt. Fairly low temp and fan noise. I am doing -400 core and +300 vram

GPU hotspot is about 10C warmer than GPU temp. GDDR6X junction temp is about 90C max. This is with me having ~50 browser tabs open and running some CPU jobs through wsl2. It really does not add a whole lot of stress to the system. Overall responsiveness of system also feels great.










Now let's see yours~


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 4, 2021)

Well, that's an interesting topic. I've been doing some maintenance for customers, and started to keep an eye on that number just in case.
Basically with all the hardware that I've tested:
1) RTX2060@130W with my current settings of -400 core +750mem gets me around 320kH/W. The most I could get is around 350kH/W with 75% power limit, but it was less stable since I use this card in my main PC(hashrates fall drastically even when watching youtube or just browsing).
2) GTX1070 in my server runs in a 280kH/W region, but it can get as high as 300 on minimal power limit if I sacrifice some effective hashrate. ATM running +100core +600mem at 80%PL, and temps never go past 55C at 50% fan speed (it's a beefy EVGA GTX1070 SC ACX3.0, which previous owner for some reason never-ever cleaned). It was expensive, but still... I paid $350 for it when the market average was(and still is) upwards of $450.
3) P104-100 is probably the best of the bunch, considering how old it is. With 50%PL you can tweak it to run on-par with Turing in terms of efficiency! 
That was a client rig, which was initially built by a stupid dumbass. I've replaced the PSU with a properly rewired Emerson 80+ Platinum unit, got rid of all the power adapters, dongles, lose wires and other random firehazard, re-tweaked the 6-card farm to run as efficiently as possible, and got around 300kH/W with 70% power limit (or as high as 320kH/W on 50% power limit). Running -100core +500mem, 50% fan speed. 

I've only started playing around with mining during this boom, mostly because this time I have my own apt. with a shitton of computers (soon to be expanded with a proper 24U rack and a couple servers).


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 4, 2021)

I find disabling browser's hardware acceleration will offload the GPU to CPU. For any system with >6 core that should not be a problem like at all


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 4, 2021)

That's fine. Just bumping the PL up a little makes it almost unnoticeable. I think even a fullscreen 4K stream doesn't hinder the hashrate below 39.
Few days ago I've also tried a little experiment with decoding. Had around 100GB of some videos from a co-worker that needed some re-encoding. Just some old trips in 480p. Normally I'd get around 500-ish FPS in handbrake using x264(NVEnc), but with a card at lower PL I managed to get around 400-450FPS, all while maintaining decent hashrates above 30.
This leaves my brand-spanking new CPU totally free to do its own stuff, like compressing a 300GB worklog backup from server!


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 4, 2021)

Sure why not. 

*Gigabyte RTX 2070 Gaming OC 8G*
Power Limit: 60%
Core: -502 (Min Setting) (Using AB)
Memory +500
Fan: 70% Fixed
Hashrate: 41MH/s
Power: 111W
GPU Temp: 56°C
Hotspot: 68°C

*EVGA RTX 3070 Gaming Ultra UC3 8G*
Power Limit: 60
Core: -750 (Using config)
Memory: +1300
Fan: 70% Fixed
Hashrate: 61 MH/s
Power: 144W
GPU temp: 55°C
Hotspot: 68°C

EDIT: This is using PheonixMiner in Etherminer pool.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 4, 2021)

Had my rig running at whopping 160MH/s with 5x RX580 for many hours but one or two GPUs kept producing incorrect shares thus the 0:20 running time as I'm still calibrating it. I'm talking about having 1 incorrect share to 100 correct shares so it's almost nothing but as I'm autistic, I am still tuning the cards a bit down to have my sweet spot of 0 incorrect shares.

Here are my current stats:


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 7, 2021)

Something interesting happened today. Not sure whether it's due to Excavator updates or new Nicehash power profiles, but I went to sleep last night(or more accurately, this morning), and my efficiency was still casually sitting at 330-340. Woke up, and all of a sudden that number became ~370kH/W. Hashrates are the same, but the power consumption went down by ~10%. Haven't changed any settings, haven't tweaked any software.


----------

